# Has Anyone Tried Apple Cider Vinegar.....



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

.....for SA? 

Here is a partial list of its uses:

Lowers blood sugar
Relieves insomnia
Calms restless leg
Deodorizes
Preserves food
Soothes sore throat
Cleans and sanitizes
Traps fruit flies
As a marinade 
Cleans dentures
Treats Dandruff
Kills weeds
Kills germs that cause bad breath
Whitens teeth
Gets rid of fleas
Wards off intruders

I may have to try a little.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I've always been meaning to try it, never got around to it, I've heard the rumours that it's some sort of miracle tonic.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

just splash a bit on the people you interact with to make them behave in a soothing way.

I often add some to my water, mostly because I like it. it hasn't had any effect on my health except maybe melting my teeth.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Yes, but it wasn't enough of a boost to use regularly. Good for skin though. Tasty if you add some to sparkling water with honey.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> just splash a bit on the people you interact with to make them behave in a soothing way.
> 
> I often add some to my water, mostly because I like it. it hasn't had any effect on my health except maybe melting my teeth.


Lol, I never thought of it as a tonic to use on other people, haha. Wine's had a similar effect on my teeth. :blank


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I mix about a tablespoon or two of into foods most days. Did this for about a year or two. It helps my digestion a lot, ease long standing indigestion issues I've had. However I stopped when I eventually became more and more gassy. And felt like I was experiencing symptoms of small bacterial overgrowth in my gut. So I stopped for a week or two and symptoms ease. Gradually got back into the routine again, and symptoms returned a few weeks later. Stopped again, symptoms again eased. Probably will restart the ACV regiment again some time, but in much smaller amounts.

That said, I do really like the taste of it, I usually mix it into brown rice. It helps adding in a bit of a zing or kick into the bland flavor.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

It sounds like it would probably just give me heartburn.


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

I tried it for several months but didn't do anything for me sadly.


----------



## NotFullyHere (Apr 29, 2018)

I like to drink a table spoon of it mixed with 200~250ml of water, a few minutes b4 dinner for better digestion. I heard that it cleanses the liver, as well.


I take it for better overall health, not to cure or alleviate SA.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Why should I give a crap about my internal organs ?


----------



## asittingducky (Apr 23, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> just splash a bit on the people you interact with to make them behave in a soothing way.
> 
> I often add some to my water, mostly because I like it. it hasn't had any effect on my health except maybe melting my teeth.


"I've tried this and it works! Also mix with some ginger and very healthy for your kidneys!" -credible source


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Using it now to get rid of a mole .


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Methinks someone is using it to divert funds into their pockets.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*not drink or cook with*

just found a perfect remedy for skin warts! fingers.

soaked cotton buds held on bottle inverted. duck tape to keep tight on affected areas. all disappeared! perfect skin!


----------



## porkchopsnapplesauce (Dec 21, 2019)

I do go on kicks where I drink it daily, or weekly depending on my pain. There are benefits to keeping the body alkaline and apple cider vinegar does that, probably has to do with reducing inflammation. I also read recently that fermented foods help with anxiety. There is a science behind it but I can't really remember. I do love pickled food so it's not a big deal.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

i went buying to et rid of gnats

most reasonable price of shelf.. small bottle! but white wine vinegar?

what i go so mant decades agi was a huge bottle of apple cider vinegar, lasting years! cos my warts were served by it! duck tap still here


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I've used it as capsules for help with my hives, it seems to marginally help. I noticed that it has helped anything on your list though. It can wreck your teeth if you don't dilute it.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

blue2 said:


> Why should I give a crap about my internal organs ?


They're worth a lot on the black market in China? Dude, you're rich!


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

Yer Blues said:


> blue2 said:
> 
> 
> > Why should I give a crap about my internal organs ?
> ...


IDK ... I've had an appendix on that same market like forever ... not a nibble


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Dispatch said:


> IDK ... I've had an appendix on that same market like forever ... not a nibble


Using the wrong bait? Try drawing on it with fluorescent markers? Soaking it in brandy? Apple cider?


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

Yer Blues said:


> Dispatch said:
> 
> 
> > IDK ... I've had an appendix on that same market like forever ... not a nibble
> ...


I'll soak it in cider ! &#128513; get it ?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yer Blues said:


> They're worth a lot on the black market in China? Dude, you're rich!


:yay.......Wait a minute, will my body still work if I fill it up with sawdust after ?


----------



## Dispatch (Jun 25, 2019)

blue2 said:


> Yer Blues said:
> 
> 
> > They're worth a lot on the black market in China? Dude, you're rich!
> ...


vinegar may help with that ... you may have to chug quite a lot of it though ... idk


----------



## HannaB (Dec 25, 2019)

I can't say anything about using it in food, but I can say that, beyond a shadow of a doubt, it makes for an astounding dandruff shampoo.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think it's funny how people will believe anything now. You can tell them washing their hair with shampoo that contains extract of ultra pure rabbit piss will cure depression and they'll believe it if you can get enough media coverage (And it has to be "ultra pure". Not just any rabbit piss will do. It has to be the good stuff).


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

How much for some rabbit piss ?


----------



## CharlieLizzie16 (Aug 29, 2019)

No. That's interesting though.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

I take it in water and food every so often because I hear it cures everything. What else can you want?


----------



## CaptainPeanuts (Oct 29, 2015)

kesker said:


> .....for SA?
> 
> Here is a partial list of its uses:
> 
> ...


I like to drink the stuff sold from a local grocery store. You have to shake it every time you drink it because it settles on the bottom of the container. It's good stuff, and I had no idea about the benefits at all.


----------



## Mr Biscuit (Jul 2, 2018)

i used it on my skin and tried drinking it once. dont think it did anything for me.

make sure you use a straw when drinking as its really bad for your teeth.


----------



## mmefate (Feb 26, 2020)

I do a shot here and there as an appetite suppressant but I've never noticed any impact on my anxiety


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

I tried it before but had to stop because of acid reflux


----------



## antisarcopenia (Jun 11, 2020)

I first heard about Apple Cider Vinegar (ACV) 2 years ago (2018). When I first tried, it gave me upset stomach. I learned that they had capsule version of it so have been taking it since then. Fast forward to 2 months ago, I decided to try it again but use pizza crust to dip it in. It wasn't too bad. Then I poured a small amount in a glass and mixed it with water before and after meals and when waking up and before going to bed. Using the capsule version was a good way to accustom my body to it.



Consuming ACV has been a game changer in my journey to better health. My digestion has improved (consistent bowel movement/less constipation) and I feel better overall.


----------



## firelight (Jan 31, 2019)

We eat it every night on salad. I don't know if it does anything healthwise but it's a good salad dressing mixed with olive oil.


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

It's a long known home remedy. 

I sometimes enjoy it diluted as a refreshing drink or digestif.


----------



## The Wellness Hub (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi there, ACV is great for gut health, helps to lower inflammation and prevented bad bacteria - all contributes to overall health (mood and brain health particularly). Capsules are great too x


----------



## jajingna (Aug 4, 2020)

I've been adding ACV to tea at night, keep forgetting to use a straw though. Saw several youtube videos about its benefits though, naturally not all in agreement about when or how to consume it. Like everything else in nutrition, consensus never seems to be there.


----------



## James10145 (Dec 20, 2019)

*.*

Its great for digestion I used it for bodybuilding to help bowels


----------



## kyoukyo (Aug 27, 2020)

Mr Biscuit said:


> make sure you use a straw when drinking as its really bad for your teeth.


+1

Make sure you dilute it with water too, at least if you consume it regularly. There are a couple of case reports of people having gotten esophageal ulcers from consuming large amounts of undiluted vinegar.

Personally I drink it with every meal because it delays gastric emptying and helps me feel satiated.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I've tried it for weight loss, but not SA. It mainly just helped with suppressing my appetite and also helping me detox and regulate my system. I tried it on and off for awhile but it was never that consistent. The taste made it hard to stick to.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

kyoukyo said:


> +1
> 
> Make sure you dilute it with water too, at least if you consume it regularly. There are a couple of case reports of people having gotten esophageal ulcers from consuming large amounts of undiluted vinegar.
> 
> .


Yes to all of this. Definitely drink with a straw or else it will erode the enamel in your teeth. Also definitely wanna dilute that with water.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

It's the latest health food fad that supposedly cures everything. Just like cannabis oil a few years ago. I'm diabetic and it is supposed to lower blood sugar so I gave it a try. 

Didn't notice any drop in my blood sugar whatsoever.

I think it's just another fad designed to separate us from our money. There are supposedly some studies showing it may slightly help with some conditions. I don't put much stock in them. My doctor rolled his eyes when I mentioned it to him.

I think the best way to achieve optimum health is eating healthy, exercise, avoiding drugs, tobacco and alcohol. Getting regular sleep and keeping stress to a minimum. 

If you want to try it, go ahead. I don't think it will harm you in moderation. But don't expect miracles.


----------



## movingbee (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes I have tried Apple Cider for weight loss. It is effective. Just need to be consistent to be effective. It would just suppressed your appetite. But it is okay. I am happy with it.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

The only time I did have apple cider was in Final Fantasy VI when with Locke, looking for Celes and having to find a way out of this town. lol


----------

